# Marine Aquariums > Saltwater Beginner's >  Starting a Marine Reef

## Anne

Santa brought me a Nano Cube, im wanting to set up a marine reef, so far ive got coral sand, salt & hydrometer & heater, eager to get going, but do I really need to go to the expense of buying a Reverse Osmosis unit ? Any advice would be welcome

----------


## Tsia

Wow ... good luck with that. I wouldnt know where to start personally but there is a few on here who have dabbled in marine I think.  :lol: 
Im sure they'll give you some great advice.
xxxxx

----------


## Anne

Ha ha I dont know where to start either !!    Gary where are you !!

----------


## Gary R

> Ha ha I dont know where to start either !! Gary where are you !!


Iam here in body but not mind to much drink lmao 
Did you get it from our local fish shop ann ?? if so it should be complete, and yes you will need a Reverse Osmosis have a look on ebay you can get them from Â£50 
if you need some water to get you started let me know as iv always got some 

Hope you all had a good christmas

-Gary

----------


## Nemo

heres one on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Reverse-Osmosi...QQcmdZViewItem

brand new one 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/BRAND-NEW-REVE...QQcmdZViewItem

----------


## Anne

Cheers chaps...Perhaps if we add treated water to vodka...no hangover !!...garys suffering !!  Bit confused with these reverse osmosis units, Im on a water meter at home, was advised to keep it running...will need a 2nd income at this rate.  Gary I would love some of your water to get me going !!?? (how bad does that sound ha ha)

----------


## Anne

Thanks Gary...got the RO water in the tank...Got the salt levels right..eventually (its not easy).  Just waiting for the shops to re-stock nano sized pieces of live rock. Then I will leave it a month to mature, then I can add some cretures !  it looks brill with the blue 'moon-glow' lights turned on

----------


## Gary R

What you like.....got the moon glow lights on in a emty tank  :lol:  glad you sorted the salt levels out ann just need some rock then your half way there.

----------


## Anne

The shop is having a big delivery of marine stuff tomorrow !                        I will be able to buy some Live rock  (although im quite used to the emptly tank, the minimalist look,  :lol: )  choosing some tomorrow and the shop will keep it for a week to 'cure' it, is that right ? (cure it ? what of) he says 5kg in a 12g tank should be enough.
He also pointed out a few reported problems with the Nano Cube..like flooding...when you put the (supplied) skimmer in place the levels drop in the rear chamber, mine been running (just water in it) with the blue moon effect lights on dont laugh) for a few days now, seems fine, managed to get one of the 'S' stands to put it on...looking good...for an empty tank  :lol:  !!

----------


## Anne

Ive now added the Live Rock in my nano (6kg approx on 12g tank), I now have something to look at instead of my empty tank ! Live rock, amazing  amazing stuff !   Its been in the tank for 4 days now, the colour is changing with purple bits appearing everywhere (forgive me I know it has a name), theres alsorts of bits on it, I wonder if anything else will grow ?
Just waiting now...its a bit frustrating....waiting...but it will all be worth it in the end, meanwhile I have a few reef books to go through and a few shops to visit !  Think I will start with cleaners (shrimps & turbo snail). Anyone out there got any advice on what type of corals I should be putting in (soft ones I think ) ?

----------


## Gary R

All i can say Anne is dont jump before you can walk, other wise this lovly hobbie could end up costing you loads of money, and you will give in before you get going  :Wink: 

Yes you got your rock in and this is the time when everyone wants to stock up with corals and fish (me as well  :lol: ) but i would say just leave it for now untill you know that the water is 100%  

Regards Gary

----------


## Anne

Will do....its nearly the end of week one...got alsorts of organisms (think i spelled that right !) sticking onto the glass, I had a read of my books and its to be expected. Also got something like a thin layer of cotton wool appearing on a couple of areas. Tiny white round flat things too on the glass, & things that look like tiny brown eggs on the glass too (they move)...The rocks themselves have plantlife on, looks a bit dead, do these regrow ?

----------


## Anne

Well its been a very exciting few weeks watching everything grow in the tank, now ive stocked it..its even better...Ive posted some pics in the gallery !    Im a bit neurotic, testing the water every two days....so far so good !

----------


## Gary R

> Well its been a very exciting few weeks watching everything grow in the tank, now ive stocked it..its even better...Ive posted some pics in the gallery ! Im a bit neurotic, testing the water every two days....so far so good !


You forgot to say all the money you been spending as well on all the corals you have seen  :lol:  Opps hope mark dont see this  :Wink:

----------


## Anne

SSSShhhh....we dont mention cost !!
(especially not in front of aherm partners/husbands/wives) 

its the unwritten rule of fishkeeping !!

----------


## Timo

Anne is dose not have to be expense. I have been keeping fish for 20+ years (my Dad longer and he still is). Just remember most of the stuff they make that comes out is crap. I have seen all sorts of miracle tank things and there gone in a year.

Rules;

Good water to start
Skimmer bigger than you need
And the most important one is free "stock to a sensible level".

----------


## Anne

Hey Timo...thanks for that, I use Ro water, Gary kindly gave me some to start with, them got an Ro unit myself.
Only got a 12g D & D Nano, dont use a skimmer, doing regular weekly 10% water changes. I may get a skimmer for it seen some on Nanotuners.com
As for stock, its so difficult being sensible !!   restraint is a god given virtue !
Already planning an upgrade !!

----------

